# Berghia Nudibranch - your solution to aiptasia!



## Miss Kraken (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey everyone, Fiona here!

Got an annoying aiptasia problem and chemical dosing, peppermint shrimp, copperband butterflys, blah blah blah, not working? We got just what you need - Berghia Nudibranchs!

Mother Nature's natural solution for these pests is the Berghia Nudibranch as they are:

- small in size (1" - 1.5") and can fit through any crack and crevice in your tank
- eats only aiptasia and nothing else (as mentioned above)
- breeds like rabbits in a balanced tank with ample food source (aiptasia!) and adequate hiding spaces
- very little bioload
- reef and fish safe
- will eat any sized aiptasia (even the ones you've been "nurturing" over the years)

*For those in desperate relief of their aiptasia infestation, Kraken is carrying these suckers for a limited time of $20 each! When you purchase 4, your 5th one is FREE!*

Shipping is $40 across Canada.

Please send in your orders by *Friday*, through pm or email


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you get Chelidonura nudibranch?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

crab said:


> Can you get Chelidonura nudibranch?


Sorry. Will not be getting blue velvet nudi's. Maybe in about a month or so.


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Flazky said:


> Sorry. Will not be getting blue velvet nudi's. Maybe in about a month or so.


Please let me know when you do!


----------

